# Working under a homeowners permit?



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

You're not supposed to work for pay under one, no. You can help (or do it all yourself) but you can't be compensated.


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

B-Nabs said:


> You're not supposed to work for pay under one, no. You can help (or do it all yourself) but you can't be compensated.


As far as I understand, owner the owner of the house can pull a homeowner permit and only the owner of the house can do the work. I was technically not allowed to work on my father's house while I lived there under his homeowner permit.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

In Nevada, by state law, anyone can work under a homeowners permit, but only a licensed contractor can be paid. 

A good idea, in my opinion. This way, and actual tradesperson can do the actual work and it'll very likely be better than a DIYer.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Around here, the homeowner is supposed to perform the work. I did it once because the homeowner had already pulled the permit. The inspector knew it was done by a pro but he was okay with it.

I have on occasion charged consulting fees, advising the homeowner on the job and doing my own inspection prior to the real inspection.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 1, 2015)

There are countless journeymen and even apprentices that work this way. I always find it funny when they perform work like this then when I google phone numbers and names come hiring time these same clowns show up. They are the first resumes to see the trash can. The bottom feeders can stay right where they are.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

In some states a homeowner can pull a permit and he can have an 'agent' of his choosing do the work sort of making the HO his own GC if you will.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

A man's home is his castle. Why does the government have to be involved?


----------



## Arc'n'Spark (Jul 21, 2011)

MTW said:


> A man's home is his castle. Why does the government have to be involved?


Because some day he might want a bigger castle and decide to sell his current one to some poor, unsuspecting schmuck, and even Uncle Sam knows HI's are a joke. That said, I've never pulled a permit for anything I've ever done to my own home. That will probably bite me in the ass some day. :laughing:


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> Because some day he might want a bigger castle and decide to sell his current one to some poor, unsuspecting schmuck, and even Uncle Sam knows HI's are a joke. That said, I've never pulled a permit for anything I've ever done to my own home. That will probably bite me in the ass some day. :laughing:



HIs receive their training from home depot. I kid you not, Im serious. Ask CS what he saw on an HI site. :laughing:


----------



## MorePaint (Feb 23, 2015)

Not suppose to give advice to others "trying" to do electrical work. If there is a problem it can come back on you then aswell.


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

From my town's website: 


> The owner of a single-family dwelling that is their primary residence may perform their own work (Building, Electric, HVAC and Plumbing). However, the owner is required to complete a homeowner’s affidavit and is subject to the same inspections, liability, permits and regulations as a registered contractor.


Doesn't actually specify if anyone other than my wife or I (the legal owners) can actually perform the work. I'd gamble I can have everyone I know come over and help, even probably pay them a little cash (or beer); but if a contractor was doing this type of thing regularly I think he'd get some heat eventually.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Right out of the Ontario Electrical Code (which is where this post comes from- The Ottawa Area):

*Electrical contracto*r — any person, corporation, company, firm, organization, or partnership performing or engaging to perform, either for their or its own use or benefit, or for that of another, and *with or without remuneration* or gain, any work with respect to an electrical installation or any other work to which this Code applies.

2-004 Inspection

2-004

(1) A contractor shall file with the inspection department a completed application for inspection of any work on an electrical installation:

(a) before or within 48 hours after commencement of the work whether or not electrical power or energy has been previously supplied to the land, building, or premises on which the work was performed;

(b) shall pay the fees prescribed by the inspection department; and

(c) be in compliance with Ontario Regulation 570/05 made under Part VIII of the Electricity Act, 1998.

(2) An application for inspection that has been refused in accordance with the provisions of Rule 2-008 shall, for the purposes of Subrule (1), be deemed not to be a completed application.

(3) Every contractor who undertakes an electrical installation is responsible for ensuring that the electrical installation complies with this Code and for procuring an authorization for connection from the inspection department before the installation is used for any purpose.

(4) The contractor shall give to the inspection department at least forty-eight hours’ notice in writing that the work on the electrical installation has been completed and that the installation is ready for a connection authorization, but where the work is being performed in a remote district or is not immediately accessible for any other reason, the notice shall be of such greater length as is necessary to accommodate the inspection schedule of the inspection department.

(5) Inspections as required by the inspection department may be made at such time and in such manner as the inspection department determines.

(6) An electrical installation shall not be concealed or rendered inaccessible until it conforms to this Code and such concealment or rendering inaccessible has been authorized by an inspector.

(7) An inspection may be deemed by the inspection department to have been made for an electrical installation or a group of electrical installations and connection authorized even though all portions of any installation in the group and all installations in the group have not been inspected, provided that

(a) a contractor files with the inspection department a completed application for inspection of any work on an electrical installation or a group of electrical installations within the time specified by the inspection department, whether or not electrical power or energy has been previously supplied to the land, building, or premises on which the work was performed;


If you subscribe to the *ESA's facebook* page, they have quite a bit of information on there regaurding these con artists.

BTW, I reported the advert to the ESA through their contact page. They will be having a chat with this person very shortly. ;D 

It appears that the add has just been pulled as I typed this.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Without the benefit of an article or statute to refer to ready to hand, I will say that my answers are based on my experience of the regulations as they exist in British Columbia. Last year I wired a vacation house for my parents under a homeowner's permit, with the full knowledge of the inspection authority that I, a licensed electrician and NOT the homeowner, was doing the work, but that I was doing it on a volunteer basis, and they were perfectly happy with that. In fact, due to the remote location of the job, and due to my holding a red seal qualification, the inspector never once set foot on the site, and was satisfied instead with photographs and several lengthy phone conversations with me about the details of the job. So there you go, just as with every other aspect of this trade and its various regulations, your experience will vary with your location.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MTW said:


> A man's home is his castle. Why does the government have to be involved?



So they can put their hand in his pocket and grab some dollars.:thumbsup:

Why else


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Arc'n'Spark said:


> Because some day he might want a bigger castle and decide to sell his current one to some poor, unsuspecting schmuck, and even Uncle Sam knows HI's are a joke. That said, I've never pulled a permit for anything I've ever done to my own home. That will probably bite me in the ass some day. :laughing:


That poor, unsuspecting schmuck can hire an electrician to have the house inspected for code violations. What ever happened to personal responsibility and buyer beware?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

In Hawaii we are a modern society which allows electrical work to be performed only by licensed electricians. As it should be. $$$$. Go Trump !


----------

